# Common Indoor Haunt Regulations



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

For you experienced Haunters - what are some of the most common "code" regulations you have to uphold in holding an indoor haunt so that you don't shut down? (Ex. width of path or number of exit doors)


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Typically, it's a minimum of a 4' width for paths, they need to be wide enough for a wheelchair, or, God forbid, a gurney to get through. All construction, electrical, plumbing, etc., needs to be inspected and approved by the fire marshall or fire authority, there has to be well marked and accessible exit doors. No cords, hoses, etc., in the walkway or where someone can trip or get injured. Your building's occupant capacity needs to take into account all of your workers as well as the guests at any*given time. Wet floors or surfaces that can cause people to slip or fall are also a big no no.
I'm sure some others will chime in here.

I'd also have clearly posted rules, well defined paths for guests to line up so that they don't stand in the street, in the line of auto traffic, etc.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

NEVER make the guests crawl or have to bend down. You can build the illusion of a shrinking hallway, but don't actually shrink the hallway.

All electrical needs to be run on the opposite side of the wall from the patrons. You also can't use armored cable. I asked our fire marshal why, and he said that it can pinch a small hole in the sheathing of the actual wire and present a shock/fire hazard. Air needs to be handled the same way, due to the possibility of a line bursting.


----------

